# Help plz stolen deer!



## BreamReaper (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok I'm just wondering if someone can give me a lead. About 3 years ago i took a big buck to get mounted and i waited and waited some more, but my mount never was ready and the taxidermist wouldnt return my calls. His name was Mark Masterson from Lizella, who ran Fox Hollow Taxidermy. He had done many deer and fish and small game for my family before and did a great job. So i sent him these 2 big bucks. One was mine another my daddys.
  Well after hunting for him a year or two and looking for my deer, a friend that owns our local outfitting store said to me, "man you have messed up. I heard Mark was cracked out and divorced and losing everything." He preceded to tell me that Jerry Mosely from Buckmasters Taxidermy went over there and salvaged what he could because Mark had sold racks, capes, and burnt freezers full of ducks and animals, and the shop was destroyed.
  Immediately after hearing this i called Jerry and he said yeah i got a rack with your name tagged on it. I drove straight up there and to my surprise it was my daddys rack and mine was not to be found anywhere. I was bummed.
  So the moral of my venting is if any of you friends no who might have bought my rack and cape plz help me out. Or if you know the where abouts of that crackhead, id like to have a meeting with him also. I mean the detectives had him in custody twice and wouldnt make him tell them what he did with them, but i heard someone in the area bought all the big racks from him so... Thx again, i wanna put an end to this 4 year search.


----------



## patchestc (Jul 30, 2008)

Man that stinks, good luck finding your trophy.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 30, 2008)

A hunters horror story of the worst kind  Chances are if he is a crack head he doesnt have a clue about who he sold that stuff too

It pays to use a reputable business that has been in operation for a long time I guess.


----------



## hookedonbass (Jul 30, 2008)

There was another guy from Milledgeville that physically went to his house back when everything hit the fan and he was able to get his bucks back, but that was a long time ago. 

He said when he got to his house that there were several "questionable" people at the house and he was glad he was packing because he was literally scared for his life. 

Apparently, Mark got caught up in some pretty bad stuff. The guy I am referring to was actually a friend of his, but he had gotten so whacked out that apparently friendships didn't mean anything to him anymore. 

They actually had to go to someone elses house to get the deer back because Mark had apparently sold them or traded them for "other" things. The guy I know said it was not pretty and he didn't know what happened after he left, but he threw his racks in the truck and got out of there as fast as he could.

It was really bizarre.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jul 30, 2008)

I cringe everytime I hear a horror story like this.  God luck with finding your rack.  I hope that the sorry sack of ---- that sold the rack,  Get's what is coming to him.


----------



## BreamReaper (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah HOB i think i may know the guy you are talkin about cuz i heard the same story. I know he was hanging around last year but i never caught up with him. the bad thing is i had sent him so much business for years and all of a sudden this happened. Guess you never know. huh.


----------



## AnesMerc (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW, sad story.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 30, 2008)

A little more info.His wife left him and started dating another guy and when she broke up with the other guy he -not Mark-murdered her in the Walmart parking lot in Macon and then killed himself.Alll of this was done in front of one of her children.So you can thank Mark for that also.


----------



## auburndeerhunter (Jul 30, 2008)

man that sucks sorry you lost your deer


----------



## cape buffalo (Jul 30, 2008)

If you have pictures of your deer i would post them never know someone might see it..


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jul 30, 2008)

Bud I am truly sorry this happened to 
you and the others that had deer or anything at his shop
when this happened .  I've known guy's that I grew up with turn to the crap and make them slaves. They lost it all
Wife , Kids, Friends and Family ...

Sad thing is they were great people at one time but because of the road they chose it ended every thing they
ever hoped to be. 

I sure hope you get your horns and cape back or the least
who ever has it gets a guilty feeling and turns it over to you.

Im sure I know what you want to do to this guy,  but dont let it get you in trouble for doing it. It aint worth it Bud...
As bad as it is,  Your life to your family and friends is worth
more by being you and thier for them and them for you .
He'll get his when he goes to the man above when his life
on earth is finished. " Thats a Promiss"
God bless you and yours,
BCW


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 30, 2008)

Ihunt said:


> A little more info.His wife left him and started dating another guy and when she broke up with the other guy he -not Mark-murdered her in the Walmart parking lot in Macon and then killed himself.Alll of this was done in front of one of her children.So you can thank Mark for that also.



i actually knew her kid. sorry to hear about your deer man.


----------



## short stop (Jul 30, 2008)

hate to hear   any of this stuff -- 
  odds of you getting  it back are  about the same as winning the lottery .  
  horns sell on ebay everyday  to  collectors and   craftsmen .

 Ive known good folks who go bad  on crack / ice /  meth   its all the same  junk   in my book  --  lots of  bad things happen  to good folks .


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear bout you mount, hope you find it. That stuff is bad juju, my dad got hooked on it, and still is to this day. He lost it all, wife, me, his own business, everything. Stuff is terriable.


----------



## BreamReaper (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah i knew all about his wife and all that, and whats so bad they say she was actually pretty nice before he did all that. But someone did tell me that someone in the Macon or middla ga area owned some stores or pawn shops bought up all of the big horns which would prob include mine. i didnt even get the chance to score it because it went straight to him. dang it.. . . Anyway thanks guys i'll try to get a pic up soon. I would definitely remember the rack if i saw it because its the biggest i ever killed and i remember everything about the whole hunt. On top of everything, the club i shot it at, we have been trophy managing for 10+ years and dues are $1500 plus the food plots and all the hard work, money, and time invested. And i paid him up front. It wont happen again.


----------



## huntfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Man I really hate it for you and hope you get your rack back.

This is a true life story why folks are reminded to keep the rack with you until the taxidermist is ready to actually mount the deer.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your lost rack.  I hope you get lucky and track it down, but I doubt seriously that you ever will.

If you have some good photos from several angles, perhaps a good taxidermist can make a replica mount of the rack.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 1, 2008)

man thats stinks, hope you can get it back somehow, Id file  theft and larceny charges against him, probably wont do any good ,,I mean whats another warrant to a crack head?


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 1, 2008)

huntfish said:


> Man I really hate it for you and hope you get your rack back.
> 
> This is a true life story why folks are reminded to keep the rack with you until the taxidermist is ready to actually mount the deer.




That's right............

Sad story for everyone involved.............but there would still be a laying of hands on the idiot who scammed me for my rack.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 1, 2008)

Lesson #1               I NEVER leave a rack with a taxidermist. I will take it back to him when he is ready to start the mount. I don't mind losing a cape but my last 3 mounts were too important to me to risk being out of my site for  any amount of time. Plus I still had them to show until the mounts were done.


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah true, this years trophy will sleep with me until time to mount. I'm using a new local guy and he's done one for me since that was great. He's real professional- Creekside in Milledgeville- He does outstanding work


----------



## huntfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Woody had no problem when I told him I wanted the rack so I could return it when he was ready.     At the same time, I was looking at racks larger than mine hanging from the rafters, but he understood.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 2, 2008)

breamreaper he got me TO for over $700.00 i wish i could find him.  I hope you find your rack. I heard about a year ago he was working in milledgeville doing construction but i never found him. His day is coming the lord will deal with him soon. But back to Jerry Mosley he is a great guy who you can trust and does great work. good luck


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah i heard who he was working for down here but never caught him. Although we were at a red light one day and thought he pulled up beside us. So we got out in traffic and went to snatch him out the truck but he sped off and we couldnt catch him. haha but yeah its ok i got pics of my big deer but i'll get another for the wall.


----------



## Lake Oconee Flash (Aug 19, 2008)

If Ya'll think about it we all know a reputable taxidermist.....his name would be WOODY.....But sorry you had a sorry S...B steal your mount.


----------



## MUDSLINGER (Oct 14, 2009)

I know were Mark masterson is he got aressted about a year ago and got locked up for 15-20 years for having a meth lab in his house and about 100 Marijuana plants on his property.


----------



## meateater (Oct 14, 2009)

*That really sucks*

I checked Georgias dept of corrections and it doesnt show him in jail, perhaps he's in a fed pen? Either way hope you get you're rack back.


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 14, 2009)

BoxCallWillie said:


> Bud I am truly sorry this happened to
> you and the others that had deer or anything at his shop
> when this happened .  I've known guy's that I grew up with turn to the crap and make them slaves. They lost it all
> Wife , Kids, Friends and Family ...
> ...


well stated box call.


----------



## MUDSLINGER (May 17, 2010)

adding to my last comment he was murdered in prison


----------



## Joker (May 17, 2010)

MUDSLINGER said:


> adding to my last comment he was murdered in prison



this should be an eye opener to anyone even thinking of trying drugs . 
lost friends , family , business , wife murdered , and now he is dead also . 
WOW I bet if he could go back he would have not hit that crack pipe!


----------



## Tom Laubach (May 17, 2010)

For all involved a very sad story.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 17, 2010)

I had something like that happen with my first good buck about 6 years ago. I took my buck to JERRY COSSETT out of Ft. Valley cause he was just down the road from my old hunting club, and somehow the rack dissappeared. He was supposed to save it for me but he claims, " An owl carried it off" when he had it outside. Later on that season, i saw him drive his tractor onto OUR hunting lease, park it on the side of the field, and kill a big doe, while i was in the tripod about 200 yards away from him. Then when the guy i was hunting with confronted him about it, he acted like he didnt know what he was talking about(this was while the deer was still laying in the field) I wont ever take anything back to him again. Anyone in the Ft. Valley area, just giving ya a heads up on this guy.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 17, 2010)

Im sorry to hear these stories you got to be careful with who you trust these days.


----------



## Throwback (May 17, 2010)

well I guess that answers where he is. 

T


----------



## littleman102475 (May 20, 2010)

hope you get your horns back


----------



## bowbuck (Jun 1, 2010)

Throwback said:


> well I guess that answers where he is.
> 
> T



Yep that's resolved


----------



## 2bbshot (Aug 8, 2010)

MUDSLINGER said:


> adding to my last comment he was murdered in prison



Got any proof of that? I used to be good friends with Mark and I know someone who had lunch with him three weeks ago in macon. Hard to eat with a dead man


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Cant remember the thread starter, but this is the guy I was talking about when milkmaid gigged my post


----------



## rdhood (Oct 29, 2012)

2bbshot said:


> Got any proof of that? I used to be good friends with Mark and I know someone who had lunch with him three weeks ago in macon. Hard to eat with a dead man




This I would believe.  A google search on "Mark masterson prison murder georgia" .... and variations... turns up nothing. The death of a prisoner by another prisoner in the state of Georgia would be big enough news that it would come up in a google search.  

In fact, THIS post shows up in google with those keywords... any actual event should show up as well.


----------



## BigSwole (Nov 3, 2012)

2bbshot, maybe you could help a member out and recover some lost funds or racks. Seems as if you could get ahold of him...


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 3, 2012)

BigSwole said:


> 2bbshot, maybe you could help a member out and recover some lost funds or racks. Seems as if you could get ahold of him...



I would if I could man I have no idea where he is. I lost a few animals myself in this mess. When I posted last time I know for a fact he wasn't dead as mentioned bc I asked a old mutual friend of our if he heard that he was dead that when he told me he's not dead I just had lunch with him a few weeks back.


----------



## JoeWeb10 (Nov 3, 2012)

if you have pictures of the deer, maybe a taxidermist could try and model your deer. hate to here that man.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm dealing with a similar situation, a taxidermist from Leesburg disappeared with my animal. I found him on Facebook. Supposedly ill get it back. It's been 4 years so I doubt it. He did several mounts  for me before and they were all fantastic. He had a great reputation too.

Ill never use another taxidermist, every buck I kill I euro mount myself now.


----------

